# Boruto: Next Generations



## Hellscream (5 Aprile 2017)

Ha preso il via oggi, 5 Aprile 2017, _Boruto: Next Generations_ il sequel del celebre manga ed anime _Naruto_. Questo nuovo anime, vede come protagonista Boruto Uzumaki, figlio di Naruto. Riuscirà questo nuovo inizio a raggiugere i livelli di Naruto? Che ne dite?


----------



## Hellscream (5 Aprile 2017)

Io ho visto oggi la prima puntata, devo dire che mi aspettavo mooolto peggio. I personaggi li ho trovati freschi, nuovi, non le solite cose già viste come temevo. Sicuramente gli darò una chance.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (5 Aprile 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ha preso il via oggi, 5 Aprile 2017, _Boruto: Next Generations_ il sequel del celebre manga ed anime _Naruto_. Questo nuovo anime, vede come protagonista Boruto Uzumaki, figlio di Naruto. Riuscirà questo nuovo inizio a raggiugere i livelli di Naruto? Che ne dite?



Mah... Finora i seguiti degli anime si sono dimostrati quasi sempre delle delusioni (Dragon Ball docet)... Io ho adorato lo shipuuden all'infinito (quante serate passate a vedermi gli episodi appena usciti in giapponese con i sottotitoli), almeno fino all'incontro dei Kage, dove secondo me inizia purtroppo ad annoiare...

Comunque darò una chance anche al seguito in memoria dei vecchi tempi


----------



## juventino (5 Aprile 2017)

Il film secondo me era veramente ben fatto (contro ogni mia aspettativa), vediamo se aggiungeranno carne al fuoco. Concordo che i nuovi personaggi danno l'impressione di freschezza e non di già visto, così come trovo che quelli vecchi siano molto a loro agio nel ruolo di adulti.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Luglio 2018)

Niente, poco fa ho visto sta cosa e mi sono fomentato come ai vecchi tempi


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Luglio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Niente, poco fa ho visto sta cosa e mi sono fomentato come ai vecchi tempi



ma chi è sto qua? New Pain??


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Luglio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Niente, poco fa ho visto sta cosa e mi sono fomentato come ai vecchi tempi



  

Io sono fermo ancora alla saga di Naruto vs Madara ( ero diciamo quasi arrivato alla fine ma poi, per motivi di tempo ho dovuto interrompere e non ho piu' ripreso). Vedendo questo breve video, mi e' venuta voglia di finire quelle 40 (?) puntate per terminare l'anime di Naruto ed iniziare Boruto, su cui avevo qualche perplessità quando lo annunciarono


----------



## Hellscream (20 Luglio 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Io sono fermo ancora alla saga di Naruto vs Madara ( ero diciamo quasi arrivato alla fine ma poi, per motivi di tempo ho dovuto interrompere e non ho piu' ripreso). Vedendo questo breve video, mi e' venuta voglia di finire quelle 40 (?) puntate per terminare l'anime di Naruto ed iniziare Boruto, su cui avevo qualche perplessità quando lo annunciarono



Devi assolutamente farlo


----------

